# wxWidgets and Dev-C++



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello, everyone.

I've been working with Dev-C++ and searching for something to help in the creation of something like MFC applications and I came across the wxWidgets program. I've heard that it can be connected with Dev-C++ for further functionality.

I just read about a program called wx-DevC++, and I was wondering if anyone here has heard about it and if it is any good? Or would it be better to just connect wxWidgets with Dev-C++?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone.

Take care.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It is wxWidgets installed into Dev-C++, with some extra menus for building wxWidgets forms.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

I did some more reading on wx-DevC++ and even was able to communicate with one of its developers through its support forum. I'm going to mark this as solved after posting, but I wanted to give some details on this to Dev-C++ users.

What I found is that wx-DevC++ is actually the Dev-C++ program with a visual wxWidgets wrapper. To some extent it reminds me of Visual Basic. There is a visual selection screen so than you can actually drag-and-drop to create dialog boxes and such and then use C++ coding to determine the events.
I've not gotten a chance to work with Microsoft Visual C++ and MFC, but from what I have read this is something that is a bit similar to the process. All that wx-DevC++ is in actuality is an extension to Dev-C++ that allows for more ease in creating GUI interfaces.

I hope that what I have gathered here has been a bit of help to anyone using Dev-C++.
Please take care, everyone.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can also use the GTK graphical framework with Dev-C++ through DevEx.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

Never heard of that...Sorry, I'm still new to all of this. I still don't know which is best to use, but I am just testing the waters, I guess. I've just been a little frustrated lately because there are (from what I've found on numerous searches) not a lot of complete tutorials for programming in Dev-C++. I kind of received the "short end of the stick" from my college because our professor didn't completely understand even programming in C++ for command-console applications, so we didn't even get to learn about Windows GUI programming. I took both the beginner and advanced courses in C++ (all that is offered), and I still (especially now that I'm trying to further my knowledge) seeing how little I know.

I'll have to take a look at GTK, though. Thanks for letting me know about that.

Take care.


----------

